# cool story.



## ZEKE (Jun 3, 2008)

i just got this email and thought it was really cool. tell me what you think.


----------



## olympus (Jun 3, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about..


----------



## Mike (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the story. That would be such a scary experience. (1st photo)


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah it would. but it would be really cool to be able to interact with a shark like that.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 3, 2008)

no guts and no glory here ! 
I think that's absolutely amazing and their beautiful. thanks for sharing the pics. I love the ocean.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jun 3, 2008)

you sure this is true? check that on scopes.


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 3, 2008)

ooh, sorry everyone i just checked it on snopes and it is false. here is the link.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/sharkslove.asp">http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/sharkslove.asp</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DZLife (Jun 4, 2008)

Aww, darn, I was hoping that was real


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i was too. i should check that stuff on snopes when i get it in an email.


----------

